# Where do you find driving lessons?



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Look for a local driving club and mini horse club, both can help you out! 

And to locate those clubs, look on these:
www.americandrivingsociety.org
www.amha.org
www.shetlandminiature.com


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks, CheyAut!  *Starts browsing*


----------

